# 91 240sx auto to manual swap



## Dat Dirtybird (Jul 17, 2008)

I currenty own a 91 240sx (auto) and I am looking to swap it out with a manual. Does any know where I can find a manual tranny and m/t ecu for a reasonable price??? thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can go to a junk yard to search for an M/T. On the S13, an M/T ECU is not needed for the swap while on the S14 an M/T ECU is needed to eliminate the false codes that get set.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

you the dude that just bought my tranny in TX?


----------



## Dat Dirtybird (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks for the reply rogoman. I was hoping to find a place that I could just buy a m/t online for the KA. I am just do the redtop swap if i can't find something soon, even though it would have been fun to fully build a KA and slap a turbo on it. Take care


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Give these guys Heavy Throttle Performance a call. They have a lot of connections. Even if you decide to do an SR20 swap, you'll still need that M/T. It turns out that a KA M/T bolts directly to an SR20 bellhousing.


----------



## Dat Dirtybird (Jul 17, 2008)

Rogo,
I was doing some research and I am definitely staying with the KA24DE (soon to be a fully B/B .20 over KA24DET) and I am going to swap a Mazworx 300zx Tranny in.. That should make some decent power


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Dat Dirtybird said:


> Rogo,
> I was doing some research and I am definitely staying with the KA24DE (soon to be a fully B/B .20 over KA24DET) and I am going to swap a Mazworx 300zx Tranny in.. That should make some decent power


Good move. I wish you the best of luck.


----------

